# Headphones......... please help



## prathap_lab (Sep 6, 2005)

hi,
    i need to buy headphones. please suggest the brand and if possible tell the rates also. it should be very good. i prefer cordless. mention the range in case of cordless headphones.

thank you.


----------



## mohit sharma (Sep 6, 2005)

he i also need that , good post ,should get good answer here !


----------



## magnet (Sep 6, 2005)

altec lansing ahs502i..got it 4 1200 bucks....dont look 4 anything else...they r the best brands here


----------



## mohit sharma (Sep 6, 2005)

yaar magnet plz. tell some cost effective solutions plz which costs very less 1200 is simply too much


----------



## magnet (Sep 7, 2005)

mohit altec is a reputed brand.......my neighbour has one....which cost ard 400...but a cheap solution and it will b kal ho na ho soon ...and the cheapest one  u might  get mayb com ard 200..


----------



## lywyre (Sep 7, 2005)

I got a Zebronics cordless headset last week for Rs. 470/-. Not the best, but worth the bucks, has a range around 30 meters , but average clarity.


----------



## prathap_lab (Sep 7, 2005)

hi,
    magnet, does altec has cordless headphones? my budget can extend up to Rs.2000. but it should be one of the best.

thank you.


----------



## magnet (Sep 7, 2005)

cordless....sorry  i dont have details abt that.......but if they do but i guess it mayb damn xpensive(mayb 3k+..if they do)...i guess sennheiser has one...but they r even mor reputed and even mor xpensive than altec........but they r best brands in headphones...may b keith sebastain can help u....he had much knowledge regarding this or suave guy

sincerely speaking cordless one faces lot of prob...1 guy took 500 one cheap...but his fm was not working...so i never asked 4 one



btw mine is 5 channel one i.....


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2005)

I have isound i860MV from the last 3 yers, novembar 2002, they rock even still,

although now the lead is broken so sometimes i don't get audio in one ear, for which i simply have to adjut the voice from the headphones


----------



## chinmay (Sep 7, 2005)

Well, I myself am looking for a high-end Headphones or preferably earphones(in-ear). My range can extend maximum upto Rs. 5000. Please suggest me a solution which is easily available in India ( preferably Delhi)


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 7, 2005)

if u don't need Mic with the headphone, then u can also look for creative


----------



## chinmay (Sep 7, 2005)

in my case i want 'em without mic only cuz i need it for my iPod.


----------



## prathap_lab (Sep 7, 2005)

hi,
    magnet, i saw the sennheiser website. its too good. but are they available in india (ie.. in Bangalore)?

thank you.


----------



## magnet (Sep 7, 2005)

u need to check the grey market dude...but i guess  the reputed shop(big malls) may hav one......they r reputed brand..and many dj looks 4 such stuffs...so they may b available but xpensive...so try your luk dude.....


----------



## Ashis (Sep 8, 2005)

Well...I being a HardCore Heavy Metal Music fan....Like Clarity in my music!

I sticked to PHILIPS Clarity range of headphone...

I use  Model: SBC HP800 (PHILIPS Clarity) Headphone....It cost me Rs 1,300/- 
I wanted a codless then & my budget was Rs5,000/- to Rs 10,000/- But unfortunitly couldn't fing any thing so I purchased this one for the time being.....
If U guys find somthin reallty good Do let me know!


----------



## Nemesis (Sep 8, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend cordless headphones as sound clarity might be an issue. I have no idea about prices in India, but I would recommend Sony and Sennheiser (if available in India). Brands such as Shure, Ultrsone and Etymotic are awesome too but they are way too expensive!


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Sep 8, 2005)

prathap_lab said:
			
		

> hi,
> magnet, i saw the sennheiser website. its too good. but are they available in india (ie.. in Bangalore)?
> 
> thank you.



You won't find Sennheiser in India. They're the best "value for money" quality headphones. Try to get HD-202 (costs AUD 70) from overseas. 

Bangalore has 2 Bose outlets.
 <103, First Floor, The Pavilion, 62-63 M.G. Road> &
 <202, Second Floor, The Forum, No 21, Hosur Road, Koramangala>

They stock Bose TriPortâ„¢ headphones which sell for INR 8000.00 plus taxes. For INR 12,000.00 you can get a Bose CD/MP3 player + Triportâ„¢ headphones.

If you have money to burn, then Bose QuietComfortâ„¢ 2 (with noise cancellation) headphones are what you should look at. INR 22,000

For in-ear (ear canal) earphones, try to get them from overseas. Shure E2c are $100 ish (all the way upto $390+ for E4). 

Cheap in-ear earphones are available from Sony. $25 to $60

-Keith


----------



## jvaro (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi, 
I am new to this forum. 

Want to buy one good headphones with noise cancelation + mic, range between (3k to 5k).

I checked with SteelSeries 4H, but found low Bass.

Can anybody help me on this in Bangalore.

Thanks in Advance.
Jvaro


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 2, 2008)

1. The original poster posted this on the wrong section still the mods who were active 3 years back didn't do anything about it. 

2. You just bumped a 3 year old post, that too in the wrong section.


----------



## jvaro (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks....

anyway i am trying go get good one...


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 7, 2008)

Does anyone know where in bangalore i can find original philips earphone . Cause afaik philips india has officially stopped selling headphones in india. But philips clarity is the best headphone i heard under 2k . So i want philips so badly


----------

